# which slingshot to purchase as my first?



## Gary r. voigt (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello guys and gals...it has been a very long time since I used a wrist rocket as a kid, was ok at it...not as good as dennis the menace..now as I turned 61 as of today I find myself want to work on that bucket list...I would like to just shoot and plink a lot...then as I get better would like to hunt squirrel with it...so buying 2 or 3 is not a problem...I have watched many vids on bills hays and lurked over this forum a few days and learning a lot from you guys and the pros... girls too...all I know is I would like to shoot sideways sorry but already forgot the terminology ...I have about 1200 lbs of lead ingots from my reloading stash but with to save that for my cast bullets and fishing lures...unless you know what hits the fan...let me know if I have left out any info that may be pertinent to the decision of my choices....I tried to copy and past some steel ammo on ebay but somehow it would not let me... 1/4" 1000 steel balls for like 15.00 and free shipping from BCTRADE USERNAME...what size should I start with? item # 301144741243

sorry about the long winded message.....and thanks in advance,

remember those who preserve the past also serve the future...

Gary


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

There must be like 50 million posts asking the same question. But anyways....

http://simple-shot.com/

The Scout. It lets you shoot all band types, all grip types, and both OTT and TTF. It literally allows you to try every combo you can think of to find what works best for you. Plus it can take a beating like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Gary r. voigt (Oct 8, 2012)

ok thanks, that is the one I have been looking at..just wanted to confirm what the pros thought...do I buy on ebay or from a vendor?

thanks,

Gary


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Gary,

Simply from the vendor. Simple Shot offers a fine and fast service.

You may also want to add band-sets and a replacement kit of FlipClips. This way you can easily step over the situation when the default band is ripped. Go with 3/8" size. Easy to grab, it's still visible.

Enjoy,

Tremo


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Simple-Shot.com is where you will find the Scout and almost any other accessory for shooting. Nathan is a top notch guy and great to deal with.

Also, Eric at MetrogradeGoods.com has some great frames, tubes and pouches as well.

These 2 are my top choices for most of my frames and everything else that goes with them.

Welcome to the addiction!

Todd


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Your first one back should be a natural Gary, wrought of your own two hands. Skipping this fundamental rite of passage deprives you of what some term "sling harmony," referring to the organic connection advanced slingers have cultivated with their nattys. A month or two with a natural fork and office rubber ensures sincere appreciation for your first store bought, and a proper foundation from which to progress. That said, yup, the Scout is the bees knees...


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> Simple-Shot.com is where you will find the Scout and almost any other accessory for shooting. Nathan is a top notch guy and great to deal with.
> 
> Also, Eric at MetrogradeGoods.com has some great frames, tubes and pouches as well.
> 
> ...


 :yeahthat:


----------



## hoggif (Apr 6, 2013)

Scout should allow you to try out flat bands as well as tubes. I prefer tubes for plinking and I really like the bent (ergonomic) chinese models.

You may want to try out couple totally different types to see what you prefer. Finding the perfect match for you style and your hand size is a longer path but you'll get perhaps to the right track.

I plink with 7-8mm and I'd find 1/4" too small to see well. 10mm should be a lot easier to see, anything larger is too much for plinking (in my preference at least). It is very important to see where the ammo flies or you'll not be able to correct your shooting. With very small ammo you need a larger target that you regularly check to see for example if you're shooting constantly too low or high. Constantly checking the target at some distance is a real pain.


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

Welcome back Gary r. Just as a side note, you may want to check your state regs regarding hunting game animals with a slingshot. I don't think you can take game (squirrels) in Minnesota. Only non-game animals. It's the same here in California.


----------



## Gary r. voigt (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks everyone...all very good info and some I did not think of like being able to see your shot and correct your aim...priceless...

Gary


----------



## Gary r. voigt (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks for the info....nothing ventured, nothing gained...


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I agree with the group, 3/8 is easy to see, it was my favorite at the start...I am using 7/16 mostly now as its easier to grip and I have a touch of arthritis in my basal thumb joint so for me it helps. Plus its even easier to see and smashes cans flat


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

Im getting back into it now, first slingshot was a wingshooter, really nice looking and feeling. sold it years ago though.

Just received my simple shot scout today with 3/8 steel balls. Really like the feel of this one and seem to shoot it much better then my first go around. Easy to set up and really comfortable. The bands that come with it feel very light though, I plan on going to something heavier or doubles. Feels weird shooting 50+ pound recurves and longbows and then shooting what feels like a 4 pound draw weight sling shot lol.

Anyways its a good one to go with IMO, they ship fast and seem great to deal with so far.


----------



## Gary r. voigt (Oct 8, 2012)

I agree with you on that...I also shoot a crossbow for deer...ten point technology...I also shoot about 1100 rounds a week with my .22 colt woodsman on squirrel...see how well I do this fall with my scout...I was going to order today but they are out of the office till june 7th....oh well...I can wait...

Gary


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

sawtoothscream said:


> Im getting back into it now, first slingshot was a wingshooter, really nice looking and feeling. sold it years ago though.
> 
> Just received my simple shot scout today with 3/8 steel balls. Really like the feel of this one and seem to shoot it much better then my first go around. Easy to set up and really comfortable. The bands that come with it feel very light though, I plan on going to something heavier or doubles. Feels weird shooting 50+ pound recurves and longbows and then shooting what feels like a 4 pound draw weight slingshot lol.
> 
> Anyways its a good one to go with IMO, they ship fast and seem great to deal with so far.


Hi STS,

You may want to shorten the bands first. I know low draw weight feels strange sometimes. But this is all about characteristic of latex and phsyics. Draw weight is usually heavily depending on ammo. The higher the draw weight the fatigue will rise (no long hours shooting) and ammo will scatter more at the target.

In short - if heavier draw is your goal you also have to find a matching (higher) ammo weight. This is not about speed or momentum, or anything else, just a tip if you need higher draw force for personal preference.

Have a nice weekend,

Tremo


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

Tremoside said:


> sawtoothscream said:
> 
> 
> > Im getting back into it now, first slingshot was a wingshooter, really nice looking and feeling. sold it years ago though.
> ...


I trimmed a inch off them, they were 10" from the far side of frame to the pouch ties. Went to 9" and will try them tomorrow and run through the chronograph.

Ammo is 54 gr 3/8 steel, probably grab some lead round balls as well and see how they do. Thanks, have some learning to do


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

@sawtoothscream

When you're dialed in with the Scout you may divide your draw length with a value between 5-4,5 and you will get a good speed-longevity ratio for your default latex came with it. 9" active length is a partial butterfly. If you have a corner of the mouth anchor point this may be still long.

Reference video:


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Buy the Simple Shot Axiom Ocularius So you can adjust the band degrees around the forks.


----------

